# Sable Puppy



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't this little chap lovely? He is the first sable born to the breeder we had Holly from. He looks like he is going to be a handsome chap.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg isnt he beautiful!! I just love sables,theyre gorgeous! which breeder is he from? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely puppy .. thanks for sharing with us ... I bet you want him??


I knew MandyM would love him ... she is a sable and merle gal


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

He is from a breeder near to us in Nottinghamshire. I would love him.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I bet he will be snapped up quickly.what colour are mum and dad? x


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

He's gorgeous, Victoria must be thrilled! x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

You should snap him up! Can never have too many doggies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Agreed never enough cockapoos ... he would look lovely next to Bayley & Holly


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the agreement JoJo  Would fit in brilliantly


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

You two are terrible i don't need to be more tempted than what i am lol. Don't you think the numbers would be unequal though when walking, two on one side and one on the other!!!!!!!!! 
I do agree that his colouring would blend in lovely with Bayley and Holly 

Mandym, i shall find out what colouring his mum and dad are for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am giggling here .. you may need 4 to even up the cockapoo lead pulling ha ha ha 

Seriously you know your limits.. only get him if you are sure .. but he is gorgeous ... & if you do get him please can I add him to MDL changing coat feature  .. well I had to ask


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes of course if we did have him you could add him to your coat feature. Even does sound better than odd lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha ... as you know I walk 2 but have walked 3 .. and no one gets left out  ..

Just more poos to love you and to enjoy .. I personally would prefer 2, 3 or 4 than 1 .. its just more fun .. but maybe I am just crazy .. in the nicest possible way ,,,,


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> You two are terrible i don't need to be more tempted than what i am lol. Don't you think the numbers would be unequal though when walking, two on one side and one on the other!!!!!!!!!
> I do agree that his colouring would blend in lovely with Bayley and Holly
> 
> Mandym, i shall find out what colouring his mum and dad are for you.


Of course we're terrible  How can you not be when it comes to cockapoos aye  Hmm well when the pup is still tiny just make sure you have her on the side against the strongest doggy? Then that should still be quite balanced until he grows up  Then after that you might be ready for number 4  HAHA, i'm only kidding  Unless you wanted to in the future of course, then you would have mine & JoJo's support fully


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

cockerpoo61 said:


> You two are terrible i don't need to be more tempted than what i am lol. Don't you think the numbers would be unequal though when walking, two on one side and one on the other!!!!!!!!!
> I do agree that his colouring would blend in lovely with Bayley and Holly
> 
> Mandym, i shall find out what colouring his mum and dad are for you.


i walk all 4 of my girls on my left. although gyps doesnt come with me most of the time so its normaly only 3 i walk. 

the only time i have one on my right is when i let echo walk off lead. she knows its the arm i use to throw the ball so she sticks to my right when off lead.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

mandym, this little sable chaps mum is a sable roan show cocker and his dad is a chocolate toy poodle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandy will melt .. you know this .. she loves sables ... and a toy cross .. so cute


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Any more news on a new pup for the forum?  x


----------

